# افتخار البابا كرلس بالصليب



## adel baket (15 يناير 2007)

*ويظهر افتخار البابا كرلس بالصليب الذى هو شارة وعلم جامعة الروح القدس..*
*فيما حدث مع السيد -(رينا عدم ذكر الاسم).*
*من اسيوط يقول سيادته:*
*بدات معرفتى بالبابا كيرلس السادس عام 1969*
*وكنت وقتئذ بالصف الثانى الثانوى.وقد نشات فى عائلة بروتستانتية.لا تؤمن بالشفاعة كنت مريضا بالصرع واحتار فى امرى عشرات الاطباء من اسيوط والقاهرة..وعولجت بالعقاقير وبالصدمات الكهربائية ولكن دون جدوى.*
*وفى مدة قصيرة صارت لدى كميات كبيرة جدا من الروشتات ورسومات المخ لا يقل عددها عن الخمسين بدون مبالغة.واستمرت حيرة الاطباء مع المرض حوالى سنتين..*
*وفى شتاء عام 1969(يناير تقريبا)كنا فى القاهرةللعلاج واقترح خالى واختى ان نذهب للبابا كيرلس.ولكن هذا الاقتراح قوبل بالرفض من والدى.وبعد الحاح مضنى وافق والدى مكرها على الذهاب معنا.*
*وكل ما اتذكره انه عند دخولنا الى البابا كانت ترتسم على وجهه ابتسامه جميلة جدا لا يمكن ان انساها.وبدون سابق معرفة قال البابا لوالدى*
*"بوس الصليب يابروتستنتى وما تبوسشى ايدى"ثم داعبنا قائلا:"انتوا جايين من الصعيد عايمين على بلاص ولا جايين بالعربية الشيفرولية الخضراء"فاصبنا بذهول من شفافية هذا القديس العظيم حيث ان سيارة والدى فعلا شيفرولية خضراء .ثم نطر البابا الى والدتى وقال لها "امال الدكتور (فلان) فين؟ والمهندس*
*(فلان) فين؟ وهما شقيقاى ولم يكونا معنا.*
*وكان عمر احدهما فى ذلك الوقت ثمانى سنوات وعمر الاخر اربعة عشر عاما.*
*ثم نظر قداسته الى بكل بشاشة واشار الى بالصليب قائلا:تعال ووضع الصليب على جبهتى وقال: انت مش عيان ولا حاجه خلاص انت كويس. وذلك دون ان يخبره احد انى مريض...*
*وانصرفنا متعجبين لعمق روحانية هذا القديس.*
*العظيم .ثم عدنا الى اسيوط واوقفنا جميع انواع العلاج...ومن ذلك اليوم حتى الان لم تعاودنى نوبات ذلك المرض اللعين .كما قد تحققت نبؤءه*
*هذا القديس العظيم لشقيقى اذ صار اخى .....*
*طبيبا جراحا واصبح اخى الاخر.....مهندسا معماريا.ان لساننا يعجز عن التكلم عن هذا القديس العظيم فلا نملك سوى ان نطلب بركة *
*صلاته وشفاعته من اجلنا.....منقوله*


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 مارس 2009)

*بركة البابا كيرلس معانا جميعا فعلا قديس عظيم عظيم بمعنى الكلمة وبكل المعانى





*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مارس 2009)

> *ان لساننا يعجز عن التكلم عن هذا القديس العظيم فلا نملك سوى ان نطلب بركة *
> *صلاته وشفاعته من اجلنا*



اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررسى على المعجزه 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 مارس 2009)

بجد موضوع تحفه


----------



## adel baket (28 مارس 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *بركة البابا كيرلس معانا جميعا فعلا قديس عظيم عظيم بمعنى الكلمة وبكل المعانى*
> 
> 
> *
> ...






kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرررسى على المعجزه
> 
> ...






merna lovejesus قال:


> بجد موضوع تحفه


 _اسعدنى مروركم الجميل_
_والرب يبارك حياتكم_​


----------

